# Creating a world for your furry comic, or worldbulding



## VGmaster9 (Jan 30, 2013)

If you were to make a furry comic, what would the world be like for it? How big would the world be? How many continents would it have and how big would they be? What would the wildlife for it be like (as mentioned in my other thread)? What's the population's technology like and how advanced is it? How big are their largest cities and what's their population? What different things can they do and come up with that us humans cannot? What kinda sports are there and what they play? What different types of animal species are there for the populatin? That's just a fraction of all the possibilities.

There's just so much to offer when it comes to making a world that your comic takes place in.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think worldbuilding for a comic is really different than worldbuilding for a novel, although maybe you'd have to give higher priority to what would look cool.  Me, I've got several stories I have a vain wish to see as a graphic novel, and they each have their own science fiction or fantasy setting.  A few of them are different historical time periods on the same alien world.  It would be silly to answer these questions for each setting one at a time, so I'll generalize.

Typically, I do not use more than one continent, because I don't like stories that big in scope.  It's quite rare that I'd use more than three towns/cities/spaceships/space stations/ruins to be explored/crash sites/schools/whatever.  Wildlife isn't often relevant to my stories, although horse-equivalent mounts are common, and dog-equivalent pets/working animals are also somewhat common.  I do have one paleolithic setting where there is a lot of hunting going on, and they have fish, small and large types of deer-equivalents, a rabbit-equivalent, wild sheep/goat equivalent, wild chicken-equivalent, and large cat-equivalent.  Visually, I like 'alienized' animals where mammals have been converted to something with scales or feathers, or some extra horns have been added.

The differences from humans are mainly reproductive - heat cycles, different numbers of genders, egg laying, having offspring in small clutches instead of one at a time.  Also there's usually some kind of magical or psychic ability which is fairly common in the population.  And the ones who can fly live a bit differently because of that ability, including an aerial rugby-like sport.  One species doesn't eat grains much, so they didn't really develop farms, but instead have orchards and hunting preserves.  Some of them don't wear much in the way of clothing, though they did invent belts and backpacks to help them transport their possessions.

One of the things I have fun with is the architecture style, and how it expresses their culture.  The traditionalists tend to have architecture that uses a lot of wood and is reminiscent of a hunting lodge or mead hall.  The ones who are all about arranged marriages and inheritance have regency/neoclassical architecture.  The farmers with the strong clan structure and somewhat oppressive religion have new-mexico-style stucco buildings with brass as their main metal.  The ones who have just quit being nomads to build a frontier town have "wild west" architecture, with clapboard walls and such.  The pre-civilization ones have caves and tree bowers.  The super-hero-esque ones have a clean, sharp, futuristic city with glass-walled sky scrapers and sleek rounded cars, but no internet or cell phones.


----------



## Milotarcs (Feb 1, 2013)

That's simple. My fursona is already property of Aperture Science. Only world needed is the Aperture Labs. Only thing is, GLaDOS would be slightly more seductive, and willing to... uh...


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 1, 2013)

Whenever I use furry characters, it's usually in some form of pre-established fantasy setting. The SFS for instance, or anthropomorphic Pokemon, or what have you. I try not to let the actual existence of furry characters be central to the plot, rather they just exist and the plot/mechanics are stand alone.


----------



## Kyulein (Feb 1, 2013)

Whenever I was to start a comic I usually didn't thought of the world first, this was a thing I did while building the characters. But lately I decided to locate all my stories on one planet. This was a result of establishing my Fursona Kyu. She's a planetary Guardian and her planet developed 14 parallel wolrds, where some are quite similar to each other and others are totally different. This give me a lot of freedom, and the possibility to have my Fursona appear in all of them xDD (But sometimes it's just a cameo xDD)

This of course means I have some setting, that will alsway be the same. The conditions of living is the same everywhere, but evolution didn't take the same ways in each world. Cultures can be similar and different, depending on the worlds compared. This actually leaves me enough freedom for each story to be unique and not bound by others.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in the process of writing a comic that is 10 years in the making.  What started out as schoolyard overactive imagination has turned into a 1000 page epic graphic novel I am finally beginning to illustrate.  The story is to hard to explain in one sitting but just imagine Star Wars meets Lord of the Rings meets Final Fantasy.  And yes, there will be plenty of furry characters.  The biggest problem for me when world building is creating a distinct visual style for the many different races in my world.  Some races are technologically advanced while others still live as hunter-gatherers and everything in between.  Coming up with dozens of completely different cultures and keeping them consistent throughout my series will be a pain to illustrate.  Challenge accepted.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 19, 2013)

I love coming up with all sorts of stupid ideas for drawing.  It's something I think about way too often.  

The majority of the "worlds" that I've come up with usually don't have furries/anthromorphs in them.  The one anthro world I have is a pretty cliche medieval/ lord of the rings kind of setting.  World thrown into chaos, nations at war, end of days kind of scenarios, giant creatures composed of monoliths with cities on them.  All that boring stuff.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a pretty set world that my girlfriend and I have been working on/reworking for about 10+ years now... here's a map of it: http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/dilario/3952722/6442/6442_original.png

I could go on and on about this place, we've thought so much about it... there's humans and demi-humans ("demis") and even other things, and we've thought so thoroughly about the animals, the cultures, what was domesticated first - birds have replaced dogs in our story as man's best friend, lagomorphs are the main source of meat and dogs are considered rats.... religion, environments, battles, governments, why things evolved the way they did, why history went the way it did... if there was a job that was all about world-building I think we would both just do it forever haha

I'm gonna disagree with sunandshadow about having too much to work with; the great thing about that is that you can have so many different people's stories come out of it and they don't even have to be related... sort of like Rice Boy's stuff; it's all only vaguely connected. I love that sort of thing. I'm really hoping to get a project off the ground this year with a comic in our world... it's my new year's resolution haha :]


----------

